# in a world apart



## Jcharlie

Terve!
is it possible to translate this expressions 

*in a world apart*
*out of realty*
*disconnected from reality*

*italian avulso dalla realtà, fuori dalla realtà*

*with *
*todellisuudesta irrallinen?*

*Kiitos*


----------



## sakvaka

Yes, it is. The words are correct, but the forms are not: if you want to say that something is disconnected from reality, it is _irrallaan todellisuudesta_.


----------



## Jcharlie

Grazie. Buon Natale


----------



## sakvaka

Altrettanto!


----------

